# GF8:  Why is <y> getting pulled in when I emerge <x>?

## pjp

Navigation: [Gentoo Fundamentals] [Table of Contents]

Q: Why does portage want to install package <y> as a dependency of <x>?

A: Use emerge's --tree option to find out.

```
emerge --tree --pretend --verbose <x>
```

This will give you a tree showing which packages are dependencies of others. These dependencies can sometimes be controlled by USE flags, so for instance, if you're trying to install a headless server but packages are trying to pull in xorg-x11 as a dependency, make sure you've got -motif in your USE flags as well as -X -kde -qt -gnome -gtk etc. If you're unsure about how to use USE flags, see the handbook section here.

If you still don't find out what tries to pull in the unwanted package, try to hard mask it, see GF5.

Please post any feedback or requests for further help here: emerge world intsalling unwanted packages

2006-01-04: Rewritten. --Maedhros

----------

